# [Kaufberatung] 800€ Gaming PC



## Shenoox (10. Juli 2017)

*[Kaufberatung] 800€ Gaming PC*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe schon seit etwas längerer Zeit vor, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, habe jedoch keine Ahnung was denn derzeit das aktuellste auf dem Markt ist.


Wie man schon unschwer am Titel erkennen kann, geht es um einen Gaming PC in der Preisklasse von 800€ (kann natürlich auch etwas drüber liegen). Anfangs hab ich nicht viel von AMD gehalten und habe zu einem i5 7600k tendiert.
Nachdem ich mich etwas auf Youtube "schlau" gemacht habe, kam ich zu folgender Zusammenstellung:


Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400
Mainboard: MSI B350M PRO-VDH
SSD: Toshiba SSD A100 240GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual, 6GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4
Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25-V
Laufwerk: TopElek USB externer DVD-R Combo CD-RW Brenner-Laufwerk: Amazon.de: Computer  Zubehör


Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass der AMD Ryzen 5 1600 in Zukunft im Bereich Gaming besser performen soll, da es eben ein 6 Kerner ist. Doch wie sieht es aktuell aus? 


Ich benötige den PC zum zocken, zum rendern von Videos und außerdem möchte ich 2 Monitore daran anschließen.


Meine Frage: Gibt es aktuell bessere Zusammenstellungen in dieser Preisklasse? Liegt der AMD Ryzen 5 1600 im Bereich Gaming weit entfernt von dem i5 7600k? Stimmt es, dass ein 6 Kerner in Zukunft besser für neue Spiele angepasst ist?


Ich möchte mit diesem PC auch aktuelle Spiele auf hohen Einstellung flüssig spielen können.


Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch. Gibt es ein alternatives Gehäuse mit Fenster? Ich lege nämlich auch einen kleinen Wert auf das Aussehen meines zukünftigen PCs. Jedoch sollte das Gehäuse im Grundbaustein ca. gleich sein.


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus bei allen Helfern!


LG Shenoox


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

Das wäre eine ordentliche Zusammenstellung, das Dumme ist nur, dass das mit der Grafikkarte wohl nicht klappen wird. Seit ein paar Wochen ist der Markt wie leergefegt, weil man mit einigen Grafikkarten sehr gut "minen" kann (virtuelle Währung einheimsen, indem man Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellt) - daher ist die GTX 1060, die du rausgesucht hast, auch nicht unter 350€ "ab Lager" lieferbar, denn diese Miner zahlen mehr, als die ganzen Grafikkarten vor wenigen Wochen noch kosteten. An sich "müsste" eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB nur 250€ kosten, aber unter 350€ wird das wie gesagt aktuell nichts. Gleiches gilt für die AMD RX 580. 

zum Ryzen: ein Core i7-7700 wäre aktuell ein wenig stärker, aber kostet auch deutlich mehr. Für DEN Preis ist der Ryzen auch aktuell sehr gut. Da wäre ja bei Intel nur ein Core i5 drin - der KANN je nach Spiel besser sein, aber ehrlich gesagt tut sich das wenig, und die 6 Kerne des Ryzens sind dann eben ein klarer Vorteil für die Zukunft. Mit ner GTX 1060 zusammen würde alles auf Ultra in Full-HD laufen. 

Als Gehäuse kannst du zb ein Sharkoon VG5-W nehmen, ca 40€, gibt es mit LED-Lüftern in blau, rot oder grün. Oder auch das Cooltek TG-01 Basic, das hat zwar keinen Platz für ein CD/DVD-Laufwerk, aber du holst ja eh ein externes. Allerdings solltest du da noch einen 120mm-Lüfter für vorne dazubestellen, da ist nämlich nur einer dabei.


----------



## Shenoox (11. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die GTX 1060, die du rausgesucht hast, auch nicht unter 350€ "ab Lager" lieferbar, denn diese Miner zahlen mehr


Das habe ich schon mitbekommen. :/ Werden sich die Preise in naher Zukunft (4 - 6 Wochen) wieder einpegeln? Oder ist bisher noch kein Ende in Sicht?

Oder wäre die GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G als Übergangslösung auch eine Option? Zur nächst besten Möglichkeit kann man dann ja auf die GTX 1060 wechseln.
Nur da ist eben die Frage, ob man die GTX 1050 Ti dann noch los wird.

Ist das Enermax GraceMesh auch ein alternatives Gehäuse? Das gibt es ja auch mit LEDs, wobei ich lieber das ohne LEDs nehme und dann selber welche rein baue.

Nochmal zum Laufwerk: Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein anderes kaufen (evtl. auch ein internes), da das oben genannte anscheinend nicht mehr so aktuell ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Shenoox schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon mitbekommen. :/ Werden sich die Preise in naher Zukunft (4 - 6 Wochen) wieder einpegeln? Oder ist bisher noch kein Ende in Sicht?


 also, wer DAS sagen kann, der könnte Millionär werden, indem er auf die Kursverläufe der entsprechenden virtuellen Währung wettet      das geht jetzt seit wenigen Wochen so ab, und keine Ahnung, wann es endet oder wann/ob AMD/Nvidia die Produktion erhöhen können. Heutzutage wird ja penibel drauf geachtet, dass eine Fabrik ausgelastet ist, und wenn man dann "mehr" braucht ist es fast unmöglich, noch freie Kapazitäten zu finden... 



> Oder wäre die GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G als Übergangslösung auch eine Option? Zur nächst besten Möglichkeit kann man dann ja auf die GTX 1060 wechseln.
> Nur da ist eben die Frage, ob man die GTX 1050 Ti dann noch los wird.


  die kannst du ruhig erstmal nehmen, denn bei Verkauf wird die dann sicher trotzdem noch 120€ oder so bringen. Eine GTX 1060 wäre halt locker 50-60% schneller, selbst eine AMD 570, die es vor kurzem noch für 180€ gab, wäre 35% schneller. 



> Ist das Enermax GraceMesh auch ein alternatives Gehäuse? Das gibt es ja auch mit LEDs, wobei ich lieber das ohne LEDs nehme und dann selber welche rein baue.


 das geht auch, wobei es RELATIV schmal ist und nur Kühler bis 15,6cm reinpassen. Wenn du da aber späer keinen Übertakterkühler reinmachen willst, wirst du aber genügend gute Kühler finden, die passen. Der Standard-Kühler vom Ryzen passt eh.

und du solltest da auch einen Lüfter dazukaufen, da würde ich, da es geht, direkt 1x 140mm besorgen, aber nen langsamen, damit es leise bleibt. 



> Nochmal zum Laufwerk: Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein anderes kaufen (evtl. auch ein internes), da das oben genannte anscheinend nicht mehr so aktuell ist.


 also, wie "aktuell" ein Laufwerk ist, das spielt an sich keine Rolle. Und es ist erst etwas über ein Jahr auf dem Markt, da wüsste ich nicht, was ein neueres Modell denn da mehr können sollte. Wenn du oft was brennen willst, DANN würde man vlt ein etwas "besseres" nehmen, aber auch da muss es kein "neues" sein, da die Technik seit 4-5 Jahren an sich schon komplett ausgereizt ist.


----------



## Shenoox (11. Juli 2017)

Sorry, dass ich so viel Frage. Ich bin mir halt mega unsicher, weil ich selbst nicht viel Ahnung habe und dann lieber auf Nummer sicher gehe.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine GTX 1060 wäre halt locker 50-60% schneller


Kann es bei der GTX 1050 Ti passieren, das einige Spiele dann ruckeln? Ich dachte nämlich, dass es auch eine neuere Grafikkarte ist, die nicht all zu schlecht ist.

Oder was hältst du davon die GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB als dauerhafte Lösung zu nehmen? Lieber so, oder dann doch lieber GTX 1050 Ti und warten bis der Preis der GTX 1060 mit 6GB wieder sinkt?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Shenoox schrieb:


> Kann es bei der GTX 1050 Ti passieren, das einige Spiele dann ruckeln? Ich dachte nämlich, dass es auch eine neuere Grafikkarte ist, die nicht all zu schlecht ist.


 die 1050 Ti reicht für Full-HD und hohe Details aus. Bei "Ultra" kann es je nach Game natürlich ruckeln, aber das sieht meist eh kaum anders als "nur" hohe Details aus. 

Du kannst ja mal hier schauen:

  https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1050_ti_pascal_fuer_fullhd_gaming/index37.php  das ist jetzt Witcher 3, aber eben MAXIMALE Details - da sind es halt nur 26 FPS. Etwas mehr, aber auch unter 30 FPS, bei GTX V https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1050_ti_pascal_fuer_fullhd_gaming/index31.php

Bei Rise of the Tomb Raider, Fallout 4 und CoD Black OPs III sind es 30 bis 35 FPS - aber eben MAXIMALE Details. Wenn du da ein wenig runtergehst, werden die Games auch mit der 1050 Ti bei 40-50 FPS laufen




> Oder was hältst du davon die GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB als dauerhafte Lösung zu nehmen? Lieber so, oder dann doch lieber GTX 1050 Ti und warten bis der Preis der GTX 1060 mit 6GB wieder sinkt?


 3GB is nix mehr, da würde ich viel eher die 1050 Ti nehmen und dann mal nachrüsten.


Und frag ruhig, dafür is ein Forum ja da. Schlimmstenfalls antwortet halt keiner   ich hasse die Idioten in einigen Foren, die dann meckern, wenn ein nicht so erfahrener Nutzer angeblich "dumme" Fragen stellt und den "armen Leuten" die ach so wertvolle Zeit "stiehlt", aber fürs Meckern haben die Leute plötzlich doch die Zeit... niemand zwingt einen ja, Fragen zu lesen und drüber nachzudenken


----------



## Shenoox (12. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hasse die Idioten in einigen Foren, die dann meckern, wenn ein nicht so erfahrener Nutzer angeblich "dumme" Fragen stellt und den "armen Leuten" die ach so wertvolle Zeit "stiehlt", aber fürs Meckern haben die Leute plötzlich doch die Zeit


Genau das habe ich in einem anderen Forum erlebt. Mir wurde von einer Userin gesagt, dass es mit dieser Zusammenstellung nicht funktionieren würde, aktuelle Games, auf hohen Einstellungen, flüssig zu spielen. Außerdem wurde mir keine einzige Frage beantwortet, stattdessen bekam ich einfach nur gesagt: "Werd konkreter!" Aber gut, so viel dazu..

Ich habe jetzt folgende Zusammenstellung geplant:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz
Mainboard: MSI B350M PRO-VDH
SSD: Toshiba SSD A100 240GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-W
Laufwerk: TopElek USB externer DVD-R Combo CD-RW Brenner-Laufwerk: Amazon.de: Computer  Zubehör

Habe bewusst RAM rausgelassen, da ich gern 16GB hätte. Kannst du mir da was günstiges empfehlen, was dazu passt? Würde mich sehr freuen.

*Danke erstmal für deine bisherige Hilfe! *


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2017)

Also, beim RAM hat sich gezeigt, dass "Dual Rank" besser sein kann. Und beim Takt gibt es über 2666MHz oft Probleme. Da du bei Deinem Budget auch nicht wegen wenigen Prozent Mehrleistung gleich 20-30€ mehr ausgeben "musst", reicht an sich DDR4-2400 dicke aus.

Das würde das hier passen: https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-grau-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsb-a1238860.html?hloc=de  auch in Rot  https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-rot-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fse-a1425948.html?hloc=de  oder weiß https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-weiss-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsc-a1320337.html?hloc=de

Aber Achtung, das fast gleiche RAM auch mit dem Zusatz LT gibt es auch "Single Rank" - schlimm wäre das zwar nicht, aber wenn man sicher Dual Rank bekommen kann, dann nimmt man das auch. Per Amazon wäre das hier grad attraktiv, ist halt 10€ mehr, aber inkl Versand und mit 2666 MHz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013VODW5G


Kurz zum Netzteil: das Be quiet mit 400W ist zwar effektiv stärker als 400W - die 400W gibt be quiet als "empfohlene Maximallast auf Dauer" an - aber wenn du Pech hast und Dir mal ne starke Grafikkarte holst, die viel Strom braucht, vlt die CPU mal übertaktest, dann wäre das hier https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-500w-atx-2-4-bn273-a1564538.html  vielleicht ein wenig ratsamer.



Und zu den Games: manche sind halt auch sehr anspruchsvoll und finden alles unter 60 FPS als UNTERGRENZE "nicht flüssig" - das wird mit der GTX 1050 Ti natürlich dann nicht klappen. Aber mehr als 30 FPS konstant sollte die in jedem Falle bei "hohen" Details bringen - nicht maximal, aber "hoch". Und FALLS "hoch" mal Probleme macht, dann schraubt man bei 1-2 Optionen eine Stufe runter. Was natürlich stimmt ist, dass eine 1050 Ti vermutlich in 1-2 Jahren dann selbst "hoch" nicht mehr packt bei den DANN neuen Games, aber du willst die ja eh nur als Übergang.


----------

